
MIT scholar surprised by Amazon’s hostile response to her face-recognition work - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90334982/mit-researcher-surprised-by-amazons-hostile-reaction-to-her-face-recognition-work
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19660917](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19660917)

